# Where can I find a good tortoise hut?



## sulcata_love (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey! I was wondering if anybody knew where to get a tortoise hideout like the ones pictured for a hatchling. I like that they have a door that they can be closed at night to get them used to going inside at night.






Credit: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/herman-esmes-new-outdoor-enclosure.14622/




Credit: http://petdiys.com/dog-crate-tortoise-enclosure/


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Jul 23, 2015)

Will this be for an outdoor enclosure or indoor?


----------



## sulcata_love (Jul 23, 2015)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Will this be for an outdoor enclosure or indoor?


First it will be inside, but as the sulcata I plan to get grows, as long as it'll fit him, it'll move outside with him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2015)

Dog houses are not designed for tortoises and generally don't work well. I build my own:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/another-night-box-thread.88966/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-best-night-box-design-yet.66867/


----------



## sulcata_love (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom said:


> Dog houses are not designed for tortoises and generally don't work well.


What about when they're just a small hatchling? Is there a hideaway that can be bought before they get too big and need one to be made?


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2015)

I use black dishwashing tubs from Walmart. $1.82.

Flip it upside down, cut out a door hole with some heavy duty scissors and you are good to go. You can pile some plywood and stuff on top to keep it cooler outside, but watch the temps carefully. Inside I put a brick on top to keep the larger tortoises from moving them around.


----------



## kameya (Jul 24, 2015)

Or you can try cinder block...easy and simple...and you can modify it anytime as your tortoise grows....

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...ter-designs-for-little-young-tortoises.70362/


----------

